# Termites



## gatorbuff15 (Jul 28, 2019)

Just bought some wood almost positive it doesn’t have termites, but want to make sure that it doesn’t get termites in the future. So what is the best way to prevent termites in your wood stack?


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Jul 28, 2019)

Use it.  

Seriously,  use some cinder blocks to elevate the stack of wood off the ground about a foot.
You could also pre-treat the ground under your wood stack before elevating it.
I probably don't need to say this, but I will.  Do not spray the wood stack.


----------



## Steve H (Jul 28, 2019)

Everybody I know just stack the wood about 12" off the ground on cement or steel racks.


----------



## gatorbuff15 (Jul 28, 2019)

It has some ants in it, but it’s fine to use the wood with the bugs in it, right?


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Jul 28, 2019)

It will burn just fine.
But, if it really bugs you, you could treat the pile with food grade diatomaceous earth.


----------



## Steve H (Jul 28, 2019)

gatorbuff15 said:


> It has some ants in it, but it’s fine to use the wood with the bugs in it, right?



 If it isn't free of any insects, mold, or other growth. Then I would not use it for smoking.


----------



## Steve H (Jul 28, 2019)

SecondHandSmoker said:


> It will burn just fine.
> But, if it really bugs you, you could treat the pile with food grade diatomaceous earth.



Perhaps. But would that remove the little corpses of bugs?


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Jul 28, 2019)




----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Jul 28, 2019)

Steve H said:


> Perhaps. But would that remove the little corpses of bugs?



Well, their corpses would be dessicated so they'll burn right up.


----------



## Steve H (Jul 28, 2019)

I'll ask again. Does this chase off the bugs. Or kill them on the spot?


SecondHandSmoker said:


> Well, their corpses would be dessicated so they'll burn right up.



And into the smoke you're using for your food. Perhaps I'm being a tad delicate. But, I'll pass.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Jul 28, 2019)

It is twofold.  
If the D. E. is applied directly to the wood pile, it will kill the ants nesting inside the wood.
When the D.E. is spread around the perimeter of the wood pile, the ants that leave the nest to forage will come into contact with the D.E. and won't make it back to the nest.


----------



## kruizer (Jul 28, 2019)

Whats wrong with a little protein in the fire? May add some flavor to the smoke.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Jul 28, 2019)

Steve H said:


> And into the smoke you're using for your food. Perhaps I'm being a tad delicate. But, I'll pass.



I will guarantee that if you knew what all the FDA has determined what are acceptable contaminants in peanut butter, you would never eat store bought again.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Jul 28, 2019)

kruizer said:


> Whats wrong with a little protein in the fire? May add some flavor to the smoke.



Heck,  folks eat chocolate covered ants and grasshoppers and...well, you get the picture.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 28, 2019)

Steve H said:


> Everybody I know just stack the wood about 12" off the ground on cement or steel racks.




Yup---^^^^ That.
The termites need a channel to move within.
If there isn't any, they can't get up to your "off the ground" Wood.

Bear


----------



## phathead69 (Jul 28, 2019)

I don't use molded wood but have split wood and found a wood boring insect or three. Never even hesitated to use it.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jul 28, 2019)

Are you sure you have ants (adult form of a termite) or do you already have termites?

Warren


----------



## chopsaw (Jul 28, 2019)

SecondHandSmoker said:


> I will guarantee that if you knew what all the FDA has determined what are acceptable contaminants in peanut butter, you would never eat store bought again.


Not just peanut butter , but that's a big one . Shell peanuts is another . Most labels for this type of stuff will list 2 sources of protein . The one that says from " other " is usually from bug parts .


----------



## motolife313 (Jul 28, 2019)

A vapor barrier will help like this plastic sheet I got from Home Depot then free wood pallets. That’s what I do. That’s all cooking wood


----------



## Steve H (Jul 28, 2019)

SecondHandSmoker said:


> I will guarantee that if you knew what all the FDA has determined what are acceptable contaminants in peanut butter, you would never eat store bought again.



I've been working in the food and beverage industry for years. And, while I recognize. And know what you are saying. That doesn't mean I'll add to it if I have a choice.


----------



## dward51 (Jul 28, 2019)

FDA guidelines do allow for a certain level of rodent hairs and insect body parts (in food in general)....   Just saying....


----------



## chopsaw (Jul 28, 2019)

And ,,, shellac used to finish furniture comes from the south end of a north bound bug , is also used to coat hard candy . 

So make sure your wood pile don't have termites to protect your home . If it's moldy or rotten I would not smoke with it . If it's completely infested with bugs burn it up outside .


----------



## gatorbuff15 (Jul 29, 2019)

Yeah I looked


HalfSmoked said:


> Are you sure you have ants (adult form of a termite) or do you already have termites?
> 
> Warren


 yeah I looked again and now think that it probably is termites. So I’m going to scrap the wood and put termite killer around the house.


----------



## JWFokker (Jul 29, 2019)

Guess no one is going to mention the worms and other parasites that are still alive in raw meat.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 29, 2019)

JWFokker said:


> Guess no one is going to mention the worms and other parasites that are still alive in raw meat.




LOL---Yup, That's why This Bear doesn't eat Raw Fish!

Bear


----------



## dave schiller (Jul 30, 2019)

Some of you crack me up about impurities in wood.  Some won't use it if it has bark or is partly rotted or has lichen or moss or ants.  For them, they need to buy kiln dried commercial pure wood, like oak flooring without any finish.

And did it ever occur to you that the honey we love is actually what bees regurgitate?


----------



## archeryrob (Jul 30, 2019)

Yea guys, you must have never burnt wood in the house all your lives or listened to the old guys when you were little.

Burning ants won't change anything in the wood or your food.

The old guys used to say "If you have ants, you won't have termites." Termites have guard drones for the specific purpose of killing the first ant that ventures onto their colony. Because if the ant reports back with a food source the rest f the colony will show up and devour the termite colony. So, ants in your firewood is not a problem to worry about. Termites swarming near an any colony trying to make a termite colony will soon be food for the ants.


----------

